# Support Groups in MN???



## MissyK (May 2, 2006)

Hello all! I'm brand new to this-- does anyone know of any support groups in MN to attend? SA is ruining my life, and I want so badly to move on...


Michelle :sigh


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.adaa.org/Public/Selfhelp/minnesota.htm


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Unless I'm missing something here, MN stands for Minnesota.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Fixed, thanks.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, ya, you betcha. :b


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

We don't have an official support group, but I've met a half dozen Minnesota SAS people over the past year (up to four at once).

Very difficult to do anything right now, though, as most people are in school.

-Ryan


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I have considered doing the United Way group. Has anyone else? I am busy and in school, but what is more important to me right now is getting/feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

*starting a group in Minneapolis*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm starting a support group together for introverts in general--social anxiety, social phobia and shyness--here in Minneapolis.

The group is open to those who are extremely shy as well as those who only experience mild anxiety in certain situations. While it might be diff to gather together people who suffer from diff levels of anxiety, in this way, those of us who are recovering can help those who aren't perhaps doing so well.

We'll meet in a coffee shop in Minneapolis. Tentatively, the group will meet Fridays around 7 p.m. or Sundays around 7 p.m. Anyone interested in attending?

It will be an anonymous support group similar to Alcoholics Anonymous, but instead of the 12 steps, we'll look at books written about social anxiety and work on steps toward confronting our anxiety--in a supportive environment, of course. If anyone has a copy of Dr. Richards book, please bring it!

My belief is that just the process of attending a group and focusing on helping others who suffer from the same problem takes us away from our own suffering. In other words, we can heal ourselves by trying to help others with similar problems.

If this sounds interesting, drop me a reply!


----------



## habben3 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re:my son*

My oldest son suffers from SAD and I am trying to get him some support/help, he was a student @ U of M but was unable to cope with his symptoms and school so is working and living in St Paul right now and is not doing very well. I would like to try to get him to go and be involved with a group like this, that's not easy to do but if you are able to organize a group please let me know and I will see if I can get him to join, I told him that I would even come and go with him. I'm going to mail him a copy of your posting, he doesn't have internet service right now but will hopefully in the future. I obviously am trying to do everything I can as a parent to help him deal with this SAD, unfortunately anxiety issues are something that are prevalent in my family! Thanks.


----------

